# What flavor is best for cheese?



## dennis s (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to smoke some Cheddar, pepper jack, Colby. I've got some peach, plum, apple and cherry dust. Has anyone used peach or plum for cheese? How long should I smoke it for?

Thanks


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 16, 2011)

I've used apple, cherry and combination of apple and cherry. I smoke 3-4 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

I almost always use hickory for cheese. Since you don't have hickory I would go with what Teez said. Apple & cherry for 3-4 hours.


----------



## tank (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used hickory, apple, and peach.  Of the three I like apple the most with peach a very close second.  I found hickory to have a little to much bite for me with cheese.  I also smoke cheese for about 4 hours.


----------



## oldthymer (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm surprised that people are saying 3-4 hours.  I usually go 10-12 hours with 8 being the shortest.


----------



## dnovotny (Nov 16, 2011)

i use pecan, apple, or hickory,, i only smoke for 1 1/2 to 2 hrs  depending if you like a a little smoke taste or a lot

i found most women i smoke cheese  for only like  a hint of smoke,, also add a pan of ice

in your smoker to help cheese from melting, again everyone is different that why

smoking and bbq is so popular... remember i can get your recipe and when i'm  done it  will taste different

than yours,,, i smoke 10-30  lbs of cheese  a week for people and everyone is different in their taste,, you can't go

wrong  unless you melt it....lol.. good luck..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

OldThymer said:


> I'm surprised that people are saying 3-4 hours.  I usually go 10-12 hours with 8 being the shortest.




Man you must be burping smoke for weeks!


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used a combo of peach and apple. It was excellent. Solaryellow I think would agree.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

I smoke a fair amount of cheese and really like the combo of apple and pecan.  I use my AMNPS and smoke for 3-4 hours at most. The hard part is the 2 week wait.


----------



## oldthymer (Nov 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man you must be burping smoke for weeks!




Not at all.  The type of cheese may make a difference.  I only do very hard cheese.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

I really think the type of wood and the length of smoke depend on personal preference, type of equipment and method.

I use the AMNS and our family likes a mix of maple and cherry smoked for 3 to 4 hours.

I would experiment and find a combo that suits your family and friends.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dennis s (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that replied. I think I will try apple and peach. I will try and get some qview pics also. Thanks again.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, checking the title of this thread?

The best flavor for cheese is smoke!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldthymer (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are OK with buying more dust I'd go with the bourbon barrel.  In my opinion that makes the best cheese hands down.


----------



## vision (Nov 17, 2011)

I love plum.


----------

